# Just got my Nexus 7



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

Been in the community for a while, just bought mine tonight, as a congrats on 2nd job/birthday present for myself, current phone is GNex

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Shiftyshadee (Jun 7, 2011)

Mrmidnight said:


> Been in the community for a while, just bought mine tonight, as a congrats on 2nd job/birthday present for myself, current phone is GNex
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


Well congratulations, happy birthday, and enjoy your N7


----------



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

On my toro I love using AOKP, I prefer to use official ROMs, any recommendations for the grouper?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Mrmidnight said:


> Been in the community for a while, just bought mine tonight, as a congrats on 2nd job/birthday present for myself, current phone is GNex
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


Nice! When is your birthday? Mine is today!


----------



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

Mine is the 24th, 82...... What year for you?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Mrmidnight said:


> Mine is the 24th, 82...... What year for you?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


83 so last year in my 20s







lol.

Well Happy Birthday though man!


----------



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

I feel ya, it was a lot harder getting up this morning

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------

